# What pressures are you running when tyres are cold?



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Just interested in feedback. I'm running the Michelin Super Sports....

When parked up and wheels are parked at an angle, the tyres can look low on pressure; anyone else find this?

I'm running 27 all round when cold, rightly or wrongly??


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Most people go 33-34 Mark :thumbsup: Some run different pressures front & rear (I think only 1 psi or so) but I am not sure if they do 33f/34r or something different.

The sidewalls on the MPSS are much softer than the OEM run flats (and the MPSC2s and 888s) so you need higher pressures, ideally.


----------



## Pwizzzle (Dec 4, 2015)

34 all round for me


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

As above, 2.3 bar or 33 psi. cold setting.


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow so I am running low...

Thanks guys....so about 36 warm.....


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

warm temp will of course depend on and ambient temp and your driving style 

34 cold seems to be the magic number though and 27 does seem low.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

30 all round when cold and sometimes down at 29 when real cold for me.

Ive tried 32 / 33 and the rear is real slippery, on MPSS I have found 30 to be the best fit for my driving, zero traction lights and just grips and goes.


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

I run with a cold pressure of 1.9 to 2.1, tracking it I usually have to deflate the tires if using 2.1. I usually warm up the tires whilst driving, since I live where I can drive without having to worry about other people. Above pressures are for track, and for roads without people.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

You not the only one run low mine are between 25 and 27

So 33ish is what it should be? Will do them tomorrow


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I run MPSS and 33/34 all round cold :wavey:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Original fitment tyres, I.e Bridgestone/Dunlop - Nissan tested and tested and got the best results at 29psi. all round... 
so I stick with their superior testing knowledge.
and have to say I run this on most of my cars and find the balance between grip, ride and tyre wear is spot on.


other marques, like the MPSS, probably need higher pressure due to not having as strong sidewalls - so 34psi+


my 2p worth.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have experimented with quiet a few tyres all on standard rims and my findings are based on an ambient temperature of 9c. Basically for every 10c increase in ambient, reduce front and rear by 1psi.
Dunlop and Bridgestone OEM run flats 29F 29R
Michelin Pilot Super Sports 33F 34R
Michelin Pilot Cup2's 32F 33R
Toyo 888's 31F 33R
Yokohama, Pirelli and Goodyear - only good for supermarket runs and pressures don't help!

On track it is a different story and again a lot of work has gone into this.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have experimented with quiet a few tyres all on standard rims and my findings are based on an ambient temperature of 9c. Basically for every 10c increase in ambient, reduce front and rear by 1psi.
> Dunlop and Bridgestone OEM run flats 29F 29R
> Michelin Pilot Super Sports 33F 34R
> Michelin Pilot Cup2's 32F 33R
> ...


Mr.nurburgringgtr What do you recommend for Michelin Pilot Cup2's and R888 on track?

I was recently @ anglesey with Michelin Pilot Cup2's on, Had about 33psi cold in and ambient temp was about 4-5c (it was quite chilly there! but dry).. I did a few laps and they were ok-ish, THEN I found the grip went real shite! real bad oversteer when trying to pull the car around sharp corners... it's probably a mix of my poor track driving skills and maybe the tyres? they have about 4mm all round. I'm sure when I did my 1st track day on them, at oulton last summer they were spot on, really digging into the tarmac on corners! It seemed to me last week, when the track was a bit cold, they just wouldn't grip, even had traction coming on on the straights!... confused.. even my passengers commented on this.. quite embarrassing TBH! maybe I just need to get some R888.

P.s- Any news on R888R?

thankyou

Stu.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

On cold 30psi and they should reach 33-34 when hot, 34 on cold is too much


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Mr.nurburgringgtr What do you recommend for Michelin Pilot Cup2's and R888 on track?
> 
> I was recently @ anglesey with Michelin Pilot Cup2's on, Had about 33psi cold in and ambient temp was about 4-5c (it was quite chilly there! but dry).. I did a few laps and they were ok-ish, THEN I found the grip went real shite! real bad oversteer when trying to pull the car around sharp corners... it's probably a mix of my poor track driving skills and maybe the tyres? they have about 4mm all round. I'm sure when I did my 1st track day on them, at oulton last summer they were spot on, really digging into the tarmac on corners! It seemed to me last week, when the track was a bit cold, they just wouldn't grip, even had traction coming on on the straights!... confused.. even my passengers commented on this.. quite embarrassing TBH! maybe I just need to get some R888.
> 
> ...


It isn't the tyres, it is the fact that you probably couldn't get enough heat into the tyres and perhaps the pressures went up too much if you did manage it. With MPC2's on track, you have to remember that the tyres have three separate compounds/ patterns across each tyre, and the outer edge is softer than the inner one. If hot, bring the pressures down to 34F and 35R, but I suspect they just didn't get hot enough.
The Toyo 888's work so much better when hot and can be run up to 35F and 36R on track. 

Obviously if you let pressure out, please remember to put it back before leaving the circuit and driving home.

The Toyo 888 is no longer available as we bought up all the remaining ones and sold them at a silly low price.

The new Toyo R88R is going to be available in 20" at the same size as the ones we had in 888. I should have a set to test next month and will report back my findings and more importantly, Jake Hill's findings about this new tyre.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

On MPSS I currently run 32 cold, so seeing 34/35 warm running temps!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

I asked this question from Litchfield a long while ago and on the MPSS they said cold 29f/30r, which is what I run mine on.

Ikey


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ikeysolomon said:


> I asked this question from Litchfield a long while ago and on the MPSS they said cold 29f/30r, which is what I run mine on.
> 
> Ikey


must be quite bouncy at high speed at those psi's


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have experimented with quiet a few tyres all on standard rims and my findings are based on an ambient temperature of 9c. Basically for every 10c increase in ambient, reduce front and rear by 1psi.
> Dunlop and Bridgestone OEM run flats 29F 29R
> Michelin Pilot Super Sports 33F 34R
> Michelin Pilot Cup2's 32F 33R
> ...



Good data there John. Just playing around with cup 2's and have tried 28/29 all round which was not great, 34 which felt a little on it's toes so will give your suggestion of 32/33 a go and can believe that is going to be nice.


I am finding the cup2's are really sensitive to temp. When cold they offer very little grip. If you can't get the temp into them then they offer less grip than the normal MPSS. Makes me wonder how Martin James managed to win TOTB at a cold and wet elvington on CUP2s where there is surely limited opportunity to warm the tyres.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Makes me wonder how Martin James managed to win TOTB at a cold and wet elvington on CUP2s where there is surely limited opportunity to warm the tyres.


Ten of the Best was at the end of July so it may have been damp but the air temp would have been reasonably high. I've heard quite a few stories that the Porsche guys using Cup 2s are having a few interesting handling situations over the winter when pushing on with the tyres not fully warmed up.


----------

